# Black countertops, white appliances, need suggestions for cabinet paint colors



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Well I had a grey in mind until you vetoed it.

So how about matching a dining table, or some other aspect in the room.

Without a picture to see we can guess Monkey Vomit Green, and be as right as the next person.

What are the door and window trim colors?


ED


----------



## NoLa31 (Nov 16, 2017)

Trim is all white, I will try and post a pic soon


----------



## NoLa31 (Nov 16, 2017)

This is it when we moved in


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I would consider a semi gloss white very close to the finish white used in the trim.
With the black hardware.


----------



## milton3 (Nov 18, 2017)

For what it's worth, I think the cabinets actually look pretty nice as they are. The only downside is that the wood of the cabinets is not a great match for the color of the flooring. But it's not super horrible. 

If you absolutely hate it, I think jlhaslip's suggestion is a good one. I would give it a +1 vote. White semi gloss all of the cabinets. It will match the stove and allow the color of the walls and floor to express themselves more.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

The key to getting a good lasting paint job on the cabinets is prep and coating choice. A light sanding followed by a solvent based primer will insure good adhesion. Top coat with either a quality latex or waterborne enamel. Usually takes 1 coat of primer and 2 coats of finish.


----------

